# transfer back tivo programs from pc w/desktop



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok Ive got a Tivo hd that I self upgraded to 1tb and now want to upgrade again to 2tb drive because of the good prices. I've got two season of ncis hd recorded at near blue ray standards (way superior to dvd sets) I'd like to back it up to my pc and then transfer it back to my new 2tb hd after I've instant caked it. Is it possible to do to pc transfers and then back to tivo ? Is it do able with free tivo desktop or do I need to upgrade ? Thanks for any constructive post.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes. plus is for conversion to ipod, etc portable devices.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

The free version of Tivo Desktop will work.
Keep in mind that it will take days to transfer all those recordings.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok if destop is a slow option whats a good alternative program? And a program thats not command line driven please.


----------



## findbenjamin (Jun 11, 2010)

I think by steve's post, he meant that the size of the datafiles alone, it will take a long time. Best option is to create a wired network with a router (or do ad-hoc with a switch and static addressing) to copy across the files. Doing so over wi-fi is just not going to be good.

From experience: copying 1 World Cup match from TiVo to PC over wireless: 20 hours
same file over wired: 56 minutes. Nuff said


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

findbenjamin said:


> I think by steve's post, he meant that the size of the datafiles alone, it will take a long time.


Yes, exactly.

No matter what protocol you use, the transfer speed is limited to what the Tivo is capable of...and it ain't fast.

Let's see. 2 seasons of NCIS, what is that? 44 episodes? 
Tivo Desktop estimates (on my wired network) ~1.5 hours to transfer 1 HD quality video.
So that's 44 episodes @ 1 1/2 hours each to transfer. That's 66 hours of transferring. 

You might be able to speed that up at little by having the Tivo tune to channels that you don't receive.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

findbenjamin said:


> I think by steve's post, he meant that the size of the datafiles alone, it will take a long time. Best option is to create a wired network with a router (or do ad-hoc with a switch and static addressing) to copy across the files. Doing so over wi-fi is just not going to be good.
> 
> From experience: copying 1 World Cup match from TiVo to PC over wireless: 20 hours
> same file over wired: 56 minutes. Nuff said


Oh no my tivo is hook up via cat 5 lan cable to my dsl the 1st gen wireless tivo lan card security was a joke, the 30ft of cat 5 only cost $5.00 , 1st gen wireless adaptor $60.00+ you decided the better deal . So I would be over a wired network so the desktop would be ok? And i plan to break up the transfer process over a couple of days to pc and back to tivo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Desktop will be OK. It sounds like you know what you're getting into.
Happy upgrading.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow tivo desk top both sucks and blows, unstable and very very slow even on a wired lan connection. Are there any transfer alternatives program that are 1. stable (anything that causes a crash the only way to get the "tivo network" back is powered off shut down and restart of windows) , 2. faster it says about 69 min a episode but Im timing something close to 2 to 3 hours a episode, And 3. that does not require advance linux/dos command prompt work to install and use . Yes I know I am lame but is there something that GUI and reasonable easy to install, stable, reasonable speedy and easy to use? Anything got to be better than this Blech!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo Desktop seems to have some overhead that slows the transfers down a bit. There are other programs available, try searching for PyTivo and Kmttg.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I finally got desktop running ok, the biggest grippe Ive got if it crashs the only way to get the tivo "network" back is with a complete power shut down of the pc and reboot Im about 55&#37; of the way with my ncis backup. Slow but sure best describes desktop.


----------



## ddoyle (Aug 30, 2009)

So I know you can set up Tivo Desktop to automatically transfer shows from the Tivo to the desktop. Is it possible to automatically transfer shows from the desktop to the Tivo? Or, do you have to manually tell the Tivo to transfer each show individually?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ddoyle said:


> So I know you can set up Tivo Desktop to automatically transfer shows from the Tivo to the desktop. Is it possible to automatically transfer shows from the desktop to the Tivo? Or, do you have to manually tell the Tivo to transfer each show individually?


The latter.


----------



## ddoyle (Aug 30, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> The latter.


Is there any program that can send multiple shows onto the Tivo from a desktop PC?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ddoyle said:


> Is there any program that can send multiple shows onto the Tivo from a desktop PC?


There is Kmttg and you also need PyTivo with the auto-push options. Either Desktop, kmttg, Pytivo, they are only one at a time on either direction.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> There is Kmttg and you also need PyTivo with the auto-push options. Either Desktop, kmttg, Pytivo, they are only one at a time on either direction.


They only transfer one by one, but you can queue them all up and just let the Tivo work.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rdian06 said:


> They only transfer one by one, but you can queue them all up and just let the Tivo work.


At least they will transfer from multiple TiVos concurrently. I've had no issues transferring from my six Premieres concurrently with TiVo Desktop or KTMMG.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok I've got my new 2tb hd install in my tivo and I want to transfer back from my pc to my tivo the two seasons of NCIS I back up to my pc. How do I just move the pc back up ncis file my tivo simplely, but it keeps on saying it going to "publish it " to a file that I can not target or change (or even name it it) WTF? Am I missing something? or will I have to manual move all the ncis episode to the season pass folder by hand?  And there some non tv video files I like to move to my tivo but I get the same crazy "it going to publish" messages?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

With Tivo Desktop, you can only get videos off the PC by going to the Now Playing list, to the bottom of the list will have your computer listed, press select, then select the videos one at a time. If you do not view it immediately, you can select another video and it will transfer it after the all the other videos has done its transfer.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

really? only one episode at a time can be transferred back with tivo desk top? You can create a reverse que (pc to tivo)? Seriously? If so will any other of the desktop programs that allow queuing (pc to tivo) Ive got over 40+ episodes to transfer back to my tivo one at a time wont hack it .:down:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bob1xxx said:


> really? only one episode at a time can be transferred back with tivo desk top? You can create a reverse que (pc to tivo)? Seriously? If so will any other of the desktop programs that allow queuing (pc to tivo) Ive got over 40+ episodes to transfer back to my tivo one at a time wont hack it .:down:


Transfer of one title at a time is the norm. it's the same way the TiVos transfer/receive programs from each other. Each one you add gets put into a queue for transfer.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Now Im getting a error message that "these programs were transfer from a dvr and not be transfer back" error message when I try to que them up.:down: Will any of the alternative programs by pass this BS?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Are they from a Tivo with the same Media Access Key? If not, You may have a work around by converting the files from a .tivo extension to a .mpg extension with TivoDecode, or kmttg.


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

ThAbtO said:


> Are they from a Tivo with the same Media Access Key? If not, You may have a work around by converting the files from a .tivo extension to a .mpg extension with TivoDecode, or kmttg.


Yeah it the same I just back up the episode I wanted saved and installed a new 2tb hd in my tivo the media access # is the same . Is it possible that tivo desktop did correct setup media access number when I installed it? or would have changing the hard drive change the number?


----------



## bob1xxx (Jun 16, 2010)

Any Ideas guys? if not desktop any other tivo transfer utility program could work?


----------

